# Latest Gold Bar



## lazersteve (Jul 23, 2011)

Thought I would share a photo of a 181.6g gold bar I recently sold:



Scrap source was escrap pins. I really hated to part with it as it was so beautiful.

Steve


----------



## joem (Jul 23, 2011)

So that's where you have been, nice bar


----------



## Claudie (Jul 23, 2011)

I always hate parting with me Gold but, it is nice to have it, to part with, when you need it. 
I received the supplies I ordered from you the other day, thanks.

Claude


----------



## Smack (Jul 24, 2011)

That's nice Steve. Must have had over 100 lbs. of pins depending on the grade of pins.


----------



## stihl88 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice bar Steve, shame to have to get rid of it though.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome job as always Steve.I am working on mine as fast as I can.I still need to make and install an afterburner on the incinerator,then I am going to get started on that material from the Navy.Mary and the kids are going to start pulling pins from all of those cannon connectors this week.We probably have 500lbs of just barrel connectors.It would be nice to see 50 pounds of pins out of those alone.It's funny,I thought I had a buyer for a lot of my stuff,but it turns out that shipping to canada was rediculous,so now I got a shove into processing everything myself.Sure as heck wish I had a decent buyer in the states.


----------



## glondor (Jul 24, 2011)

That is a very nice bar. I look for the day I can make one like that. Nice job Steve.


----------



## floppy (Jul 24, 2011)

Thats beautiful Steve. How many pounds did it take to get there?


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice bar,Steve!!!!!...Congratulations.
Kindest regards.
Manuel


----------



## goldenchild (Jul 26, 2011)

That bar looks like it could be used inside a sock :lol:


----------



## adam_mizer (Jul 26, 2011)

WoW!
I dream of the day also, that something like that bar could come out of my cook pot.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 19, 2011)

Just curious if there was a confirmation on how many lbs. this did take? I know values vary. I'm sitting on a couple hundred pounds of mostly high grade pins right now and getting ready to start processing.


----------



## lazersteve (Sep 23, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> Just curious if there was a confirmation on how many lbs. this did take? I know values vary. I'm sitting on a couple hundred pounds of mostly high grade pins right now and getting ready to start processing.


The bar was made from several batches of assorted pins. Average yields between 1.5 to 2.5 grams per pound.

Steve


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you for the yield info Steve. That bar was a definite beauty!


----------

